# Space marine captain, paint scheme help!



## PathogEN

Now that my space marine captain is primed and based, im ready to start painting him, however it just occured to me that i dont know the proper colors for

A) the chainsword
B) plasma pistol


also, any specific tips on painting his helmet white (ultramarine captain btw)

thanks!


----------



## Anphicar

There really inst a spefic scheme for anything, let your mind run wild.

However, most would paint the blade about Chainmail, wash with Chaos black, and perhaps highlight with mithril silver. As i said..ABOUT.

As long as you keep about that "proportion" of colors, you will be find.

For the plasma, boltgun metal highlighted with chainmail. Paint the coils really bright and cool. A bunch of pinks reds and whites are dark and light blues or light dark and bright greens. Be creative.

You can also darken the plasma's muzzle with some brown ink lightly added around the edges, followed with some black ink.


----------



## PathogEN

i was thinkingfor the top part of the plasma pistol, which i think are the coils, to paint them a bright green.


thanks for the help. 

Also, could someone post a link or photo of a painted chainsword and plasmsa pistol to get some ideas?


----------



## The Son of Horus

I usually paint the coils of the plasma weapons white first, then wash the coils with blue ink. It gives it a very "glowing" appearance. 

Anyway, here's one of my Sons of Horus Raptors with a pair of chainswords:









and a couple of my old plasma rifle-armed Sons of Horus, who have since been replaced by better painted and modelled pieces:


----------



## PathogEN

thanks! unfortunately i dont have blue ink, only chestnut ink


----------



## The Son of Horus

Now's a good time to get some blue ink then! 

Green would probably look better on yours since you've got Ultramarines, though.

Or you could really water down some Ultramarines Blue or Dark Angels Green. It'll be a bit lighter than the ink, but it'll have a similar effect.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> i was thinkingfor the top part of the plasma pistol, which i think are the coils, to paint them a bright green.


That is how I do plasmaguns as well. I paint the entire coils area in Scorpion Green first, followed by a 50/50 mix of Scorpion Green and White. The final stage is straight White but applied ONLY at the very corners of the coils where they turn downwards on the gun. Gives it a very cool green glowing effect for very little effort.


----------



## PathogEN

kool thanks, how about for the rest of the plasma pistol? im still at doubts with that


----------



## Anphicar

Same way as a chainsword blade, really.

Read my other post.


----------



## PathogEN

thanks


----------



## the cabbage

If the armour on your guys is bright then I would go for black chainswords.

Paint it black and then very lightly drybrush with codex grey.

Paint the teeth any metallic silver and wash with black ink. Then paint any details such as skulls silver.

It gives a neat finish and being simple colours doesn't compete with your armour colours to give a mess of colours.

Another way is to paint the body of the sword the same colour as your armour.


----------



## Jamescuk

What chapter are you doing for spacemarines


----------



## PathogEN

ultramarines


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Here's some help: Main Colour - Coils 
Blue - Green 
Red - deep Blue 
green - Blue or Yellow 
Yellow - Bright Blue
Sorry, I have no tips on painting it, as I'm stuck on this myself!


----------



## Trigger

I think he'll have finished by now!


----------



## PUGNUS

Just to say, I think a bright red, perhaps just a tad darker than Blood Red, would look good for the main body of the plasma gun. Thats just my opinion though

PUGNUS


----------

